

Ask HN: What happened to Vidly? - jey

Seems like Vidly was taken down very suddenly. Presumably they're working on something new since they have a mailing list where you can sign up for information... but seems strange that it was so abrupt.
======
snissn
apparently Something incredible is happening..
<http://twitter.com/vidly/status/10098033744>

~~~
SingAlong
But <http://twitter.com/vidly/status/9837720666>

says "Starting today, Vidly will no longer be available."

